# PC fährt nicht mehr ganz hoch



## Zwackmix (25. Dezember 2006)

Also wollte es SP 2 installieren. Als die Installation fertig war, startete der PC neu und nachdem der Windows Ladebalken weg war startete er wieder neu und immer so weiter. Wie als würde man auf den Reset Knof drücken. Habe dann versucht über F2 einen Wiederherstellungspunkt zu machen und zu starten, diesen Vorgang hat er aber nicht beendet und wenn ich jetzt wieder versuche das System wieder herzustellen, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. 

Was kann ich machen, damit meine Daten nicht verloren gehen. Ich muss wieder ins Windows! Ahahhhhh

Danke!


----------



## octo124 (25. Dezember 2006)

- Das Fehlverhalten nach Installation SP2 - dein XP war vorher schon "zugemüllt" etc. - nun kommt die Quittung
- F2 = automatische Systemwiederherstellung per XP-CD? - Multiplizierung des obiges Chaos  (Wie soll eine geupdate XP-Version von einer veralteten XP-Version restauriert werden?) - logischerweise gibts Abbruch mit Fehlermeldung sinngemäss XP auf PC ist neuer als das auf CD
- das erkläre uns etwas genauer: " wenn ich jetzt wieder versuche das System wieder herzustellen, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. " = welche?

Allgemeiner Wahlspruch - vorm Drücken von Tasten sollte erstmal das daraus resultierende durchdacht werden = als Anfänger fragt man sofort an - deine Aktionen helfen nicht, sondern verschlimmern nur alles!
Aber nicht mit dieser Einstellung " Ich muss" - niemand muss!!

" Was kann ich machen, damit meine Daten nicht verloren gehen " - aufhören wild Tasten zu dreschen und richtige Infos liefern!! = es fehlt besagte Fehlermeldung und dann bitte komplett!! Es bringt nichts, wenn hier jeder im Nebel rumstochern soll.

Zusätzlich Grösse der Platte, Aufteilung der Systemplatte in LW/Partitionen, Dateisystem, andere Platte mit genügend freien Speicher vorhanden (zur Not extern), Floppy-LW vorhanden oder nur CDRom?
Zusätzlich wo konkret sich deine "wichtigen Daten" befinden (sowas sichert man eh vor tiefere Eingriffe ins System vorher).


----------



## Zwackmix (26. Dezember 2006)

Hab den Rechner immoment nicht vor mir. Könnte ich die Festplatte bei mir einbauen und die ca. 700 mb Daten da runter holen und dann Windows neu machen?

Zu der Fehlermeldung, die besagt nur das ich die Systemwiederherstellung nicht machen kann. Weiter findet man in einer .txt Datei.

Könnte ich mit der Windows CD den Reperatur Assistent starten? Da bleiben ja die Daten erhalten!

Danke!


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe selbiges Problem mit dem PC meines Vaters. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Medion Laptop von Anfang dieses Jahres. Festplatte in meinen PC einbauen und Daten sichern funktioniert nicht, da ich hier keine Notebook-Festplatten einbauen kann. Reperatur mit einer SP2-Installations-CD funktioniert auch nicht, da er eine Datei nicht findet.

Die Fehlermeldung, die mit dem Absturz einhergeht, habe ich angehängt.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

@Kunsi, kannst Du das Bild bitte auf irgend einen Webspace hochladen und den Link dazu hier posten?
Anscheinend hat tutorials.de nämlich im Moment Probleme mit dem Bilderupload (siehe hierzu auch das Thema "Weihnachten versüßt" von chmee).

Wenn Dein PC einen IDE-Controller hat, kannst Du die Notebookfestplatte da auch anschliessen..... Du brauchst lediglich einen kleinen Adapter.
Der Adapter kostet z.b. bei Conrad (Artikel-Nr.: 974145 - 62) knapp 10€..... bei eBay dürfte man ihn aber wahrscheinlich erheblich billiger bekommen.
Ansonsten würde es auch die Möglichkeit geben das Notebook mit z.b. einer Knoppix Live-CD o.ä. zu booten und die Daten zu brennen oder via Netzwerk auf einen anderen PC zu übertragen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2006)

Zwackmix hat gesagt.:


> Könnte ich die Festplatte bei mir einbauen und die ca. 700 mb Daten da runter holen und dann Windows neu machen?


Ja..... oder halt auch mit einer Linux Live-CD booten (siehe oben).
Ich persönlich halt überhaupt nichts von der Systemwiederherstellung..... die hat mir mal (schneller als ich gucken konnte) die bestehende Installation gelöscht (und das noch unvollständig) und satt dessen einfach eine Neuinstallation gemacht.
Meine ganzen Favotiten etc. waren dadurch natürlich futsch. 

[edit]
Da das Problem mit den hochgeladenen Bildern ja offensichtlich nicht beim Benutzer liegt, habe ich darauf jetzt mal im Bug-Report darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
[/edit]


----------



## Zwackmix (26. Dezember 2006)

Also hab die Festplate jetzt mal an men Rechner gemacht. Im Arbeitsplatz hab ich sie gesehen, aber wenn ich sie anklicke kommt das sie nicht formatiert ist, und ob ich sie jetzt formatieren will. Wenn ich dann NEIN drücke bin ich wieder im Arbeitsplatz. Wie kann ich auf die Daten zugreifen.


----------



## Ludren (26. Dezember 2006)

Live CD, wie oben vorgeschlagen.


----------



## soyo (26. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich nach einen teilweise/oder sogar total defekten MBR (Master Boot Record) an. 

Einfach über die Wiederherstellungskonsole(Windows XP Setup) den MBR "reparieren" mit fixmbr und falls das nicht genügt mit fixboot C: probieren.


----------



## octo124 (26. Dezember 2006)

@soyo - bitte nicht solche Tips nach seinem erfolgten Umzug. Das kann man machen, wenn die Platte in der alten Hardwarekonfiguration bleibt bzw. im anderen Rechner derselbe Chipsatz arbeitet.
Mit Fixmbr wird nur ! der MBR der Sysplatte repariert = die welche vom BIOS als bootdevice deklariert ist und das LW C enthält
Ansonsten begrüsst ihn eh nen Bluescreen, da die Treiber nicht zum PC nun passen.

Entpacke Testdisk auf LW C, Platte mit deinen zerschossenen XP als Slave einbaun, und dann nach Anleitung die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen - dann mit XP-Mitteln Daten retten.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869
Bzw. im Link ganz unten zig Datenrettungsprogs oder dem Rat von Dr. Dau folgen.

Den Plattenumzug hättest dir sparen können = mittels einer BartPE-CD bzw. der Wiederherstellungskonsole könnte man deine obige Fehlermeldung abarbeiten.

K.A. warum du es immer noch nicht geschafft hast, deine XP-CD zu modernisieren = mit integrierten SP usw. = das ganze wäre dir erspart geblieben.
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=18442


----------



## octo124 (26. Dezember 2006)

@kunsi - ohne konkreten Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung zu wissen, ist schlecht was zu sagen.
Entweder wie oben mittels Knoppix + Co. Daten auf externes Medium (DVD,Platte) sichern,
oder die Tippeltappeltour:
- Ausschliessen von Hardwaredefekten: RAM mit MemTest, Platte mit genau!! passendem Diagnosetool des Plattenherstellers einer Komplettanalyse unterziehn.
- kommen keine Fehler, schaun was Testdisk zur Partitionstabelle sagt.
Alle genannten Progs sind auf der UltimateBootCD
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
Brennanleitung beachten!!
Anleitung zu Testdisk hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869

Booke mal diese Gesamtübersicht der XP-Fehler:
http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm


----------



## soyo (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin von ausgegangen das er die Platte im alten System lässt. 

Warum sie in ein anderes System installieren, wenn es doch vielleicht einfacher gehn könnte? ... Wie ich auch immer gern sage: Warum einfach, wenns auch schwer geht.


----------



## Zwackmix (27. Dezember 2006)

Machts doch net so kompliziert. Neues Windows drafu gespielt und mit disc recovery 4 die ganzen Daten wieder geholt! Fertig!  System läuft jetzt mit sp 2 einwandfrei!


----------

